# Snap-around training collars aka Volhard collars



## samjsan (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with a snap around training collars, sometimes called a Volhard collar?  They can be purchased here










I am just looking for a decent training collar.
Thanks.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

it's also called a Dominant Dog Collar by Leerburg, it's intended to stop the dogs ability to breathe and to put pressure tight around the neck, at least thats what Leerburg says.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I really don't see the difference between this, a dominant dog collar, and a regular choke chain.

Though I don't like the clip on this one I feel like a regular slip ring collar would be more comfortable/fitted to the dog. The clip looks too bulky.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Are you looking for opinions or trying to sell them?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> I really don't see the difference between this, a dominant dog collar, and a regular choke chain.
> 
> Though I don't like the clip on this one I feel like a regular slip ring collar would be more comfortable/fitted to the dog. The clip looks too bulky.


the reason the dominant dog collars clip around the dogs neck instead of slidding over the head is because the collar is made to sit behind the ears right up against the jaw. If it were big enough to slip over the head like a check chain then it wouldn't sit under the jaw, it would slid down around the neck.


----------



## samjsan (Feb 27, 2010)

RonE, just looking for opinions. Volhard's mention it in the "Dog Training for Dummies" book, but their very little feedback about them. I've tried a variety of collars, everything from a Gentle Leader, martingale and chain. I'm just trying to find the best for my dog.

I checked out the Leerburg Dominant Dog collar, exact same setup, but I their training methodology is wildly different than that of the Volhards.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Aren't these just like slip leads? I use slip leads to lead the dog in the bath or keep her sitting while greeting at the door but I find if you have a huge puller they choke the crap out of the dog. I would never use these to teach a dog not to pull when walking, I'd choose a prong anyday over those. Just saying
When using the prong/pinch collar it puts even pressure around the neck and when used properly with quick corrections and the right timing it works fantastically for training


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

samjsan said:


> RonE, just looking for opinions. Volhard's mention it in the "Dog Training for Dummies" book, but their very little feedback about them. I've tried a variety of collars, everything from a Gentle Leader, martingale and chain. I'm just trying to find the best for my dog.
> 
> I checked out the Leerburg Dominant Dog collar, exact same setup, but I their training methodology is wildly different than that of the Volhards.


I don't really like the looks of it, because the clasp looks kind of bulky and would probably annoy my two smaller dogs. Choke chains aren't my top pick, but I would use one over a nylon slip leash because IME nylon slip leashes don't get their slack back when the leash is loose, at least the chains go back to normal and don't continue to choke them. (Then the ol' opposition reflex kicks in. I tried to explain this to one of my friends once, and they didn't understand what I meant. I grabbed their arm and pulled and immediately they started pulling it away. Opposition reflex) 
What would you use this collar to train your dog to do? It's easy to get stuck in the trap of relying on equipment to do the training for you (trust me, I know, it was hell getting Auz weaned off a prong collar. I didn't actually train with it, I used it as a management tool and occasionally still have to).


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

dakotajo said:


> *Aren't these just like slip leads?* I use slip leads to lead the dog in the bath or keep her sitting while greeting at the door but I find if you have a huge puller they choke the crap out of the dog. I would never use these to teach a dog not to pull when walking, I'd choose a prong anyday over those. Just saying
> When using the prong/pinch collar it puts even pressure around the neck and when used properly with quick corrections and the right timing it works fantastically for training


no because they don't slip over the head.


----------



## ProudPitOwner (Oct 4, 2009)

hey, before you go spending a bunch of money on pinch collars and dom. dog collars and all that...visit your pet store and try to find a "HOLT controll harness" it costed me 17 bucks but its so worth it. i have a real strong american pit bull terrier, i tried everything and was getting so fed up. dominant dog, pinch/prong collars, a galexy of harnesses and guiding leashes. finally found this HOLT controll harness, and i swear nothing has worked so good. its made of a thinner rope that actually goes under the pup's armpits and around the neck, when the pull it tightens around the armpits and pulls downward on the neck. IT IS a corrective harness...so it causes a bit of discomfort, but the prong collar made my dog yelp and i hated it, but the controll harness he shows no verbal discomfort. now walking my dog is awesome and i enjoy doing it, he stays right alongside me. also, for some reason, a hard enough pull causes him to sit, so when he sees other dog he is affiliating the "sit" with meeting other dogs. so its teaching him a bit of etiquette. 

i hope this helps! good luck.


----------



## Casaba (May 23, 2011)

I have a 6 1/2 month old chocolate lab and we are having problems trinain her to walk with us. We lice in the city and when she goes outside, she sits and surveys her surroundings. Then she will walk a bit but will either start sniffing and pulling, or see another dog from far off, sit down and watch it. As the dog gets closer, she lunges to play. I can correct the lunge but cannot get her to stop sitting every time she sees another dog or hears a new noise.

We tried a flat collar, a harness and a nylon choke collar (not a well-made one). We have tried to distract her with treats but it can't compete with these other distractions. Otherwise she is a sweet heart. I have researched the Volhard collar and read the Monks of New Skete books but not sure what my next step should be.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess as far as I can see, there is no difference in the working aspect of the product in question and a slip lead or a choke chain, any collar can be placed in the correct position on the dogs neck and if you are working on heeling or your dog is heeling properly on a walk it shouldn't be to hard to keep it there (or at least it isn't hard for me). I guess it looks to me like a glorified choke chain or slip lead and the latch might get tangled if you have a dog with long fur around his head and neck. 

I use slip leads all of the time, I find that it is easier than buckling a collar or leaving a collar on all of the time and it works great for my dogs. 

I guess I don't have an opinion on prongs, I don't use them because slip leads and choke collars work for me when needed.


----------



## Casaba (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I guess my concern is how to get my dog to walk with me, and not stop when she sees other dogs, and whether there is a collar that is best for this kind of problem. The collar and harness I use now is not helping at all.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I have an adjustable slip lead. It has a little leather tab on it that you adjust after you put the loop over the dog's head to keep it up high behind the dog's ears. I got it because I wanted something to slip on fast early in the morning. I never used it for training. It seems it would do more or less the same thing as the Volhard collar or dominant dog collar.

Your problem is one that needs to be solved with a lot of training - not so much the kind of collar. If your dog is pulling hard when it sees other dogs, I would stick with the harness or even a prong (IF you use the prong correctly it's a good interim tool). The worst thing about a pulling dog is his choking and gagging. You've got to wonder why they pull so hard and choke themselves. A harness or prong usually gives you control without the choking. Head collars can be bad or good, depending on the dog and on the handler. If they pull hard or jerk suddenly, the head collar can cause damage to the neck.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

JuneBud said:


> I have an adjustable slip lead. It has a little leather tab on it that you adjust after you put the loop over the dog's head to keep it up high behind the dog's ears.


This is what I have too. (But I just realized what the tab was for today on my walk... Its ironic that I would read the reason it is there today too, lol.)


----------



## guy2932 (Jul 12, 2011)

As has already been stated before, these collars are designed to sit under the chin and around the back of the ears. They won't slip down the neck like a regular choke or slip lead. I understand the principle to be it gets the dog in the tender pressure points. They are designed with chastisement in mind. 
Try a nice wide leather collar with a traditional leather lead to keep the dog comfortable and secure while you teach it to do whatever you have in mind. My experience is that you can have any number of gadgets but your success ultimately comes down to your training abilities. You get the dog you deserve.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Collars are not bandaids. no matter what collar or harness you use, you still have to actively train the dog. dont fall into the trap of relying on a collar to fix things for you. its an expensive and frustrating trap.


----------



## Mastiff owner (Jul 22, 2011)

I currently use the Volhard snap around training collar and I am really pleased with how it works. I currently own an 8 month old American Mastiff that weighs 140 pounds. I first tried the clicked training at the local pet store. My dog just looked at me like I was an idiot. I had trained my previous Mastiff at a training club with a traditional chain chocker. This worked really well but I no longer live near a training club and my current dog is already bigger than my first. After much frustration I found a trainer that taught the Volhard method. My puppy has learned more with this method and I don't have to correct him as much. The collars are easy to use and do release pressure as fast as a chain collar. I had also tried the gentle leader on my puppy and I spent more time fighting with him to keep it on than I did training.

The collar has not caused any breathing or other negative effects. It is easy to put on and use. As with any training collar or method it needs to be used properly. I would definitely recommend this collar.


----------



## xpose (Jul 19, 2011)

I use this http://www.amazon.com/Dogtra-IQ-Yard-Training-Collar/dp/B004HX6QD6 and it works like a charm, it was recommended to me by my father in law who used it to train his golden lab to be a bird dog. I have a shiba inu/husky mix so she is extremely stubborn when it comes to commands but she has picked on on short leash walks, come, sit, place and release techniques


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

The organization I train with uses/recommends Volhard collars, and I have had great success with them. I also have a prong, but I prefer the Volhard. I know Leerburg uses them to effect breathing, but I have NEVER (nor would I ever) use them to that degree or for that purpose. Keep in mind you can also put them on the "dead ring", which I often do, and they will not tighten at all. I have two dogs, over 100 lbs. each, that walk nicely on leash. They were both trained with these collars and now stay in heel position with just a buckle collar. If you choose to use one, please make sure it fits properly (just behind the ears) to avoid possible injury to your dog. No collar will be effective if it is used improperly!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Casaba said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess my concern is how to get my dog to walk with me, and not stop when she sees other dogs, and whether there is a collar that is best for this kind of problem. The collar and harness I use now is not helping at all.


The thing is, any management tool - aversive collars, non aversive collars, harnesses, head halters, etc. will never take the place of actually training your dog. And if the dog isn't learning how to pay attention and keep a loose leash, he'll eventually figure out how to avoid the equipment.


----------

